
A Guide to Website Security for Non-Experts - paragon_init
https://paragonie.com/blog/2015/06/guide-securing-your-business-s-online-presence-for-non-experts
======
sarciszewski
_Even Security Advice Expires With Time_

This is the major take-away, in my opinion.

